# infos zum norco 250 rahmen von 2007



## Marci1994 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gerne wissen was  für ein sattelklemm maß der rahmen hat und ich würde gerne wissen was für ein innenlager ich für diesen rahmen verwenden könnte

danke im vorraus


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Marci1994

Beim Innenlager handelt es sich um ein "Spanish BB", d.h. die Lagerschalen
sind Teil des Tretlagergehäuses. 

Der Rahmen ist für Sattelstützen mit dem Durchmesser 26.8mm
vorgesehen. 

Übrigens, im Archiv von Norco finden sich Infos zu praktisch allen Modellen
ab 2005.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

